# Mobile Phone Questions



## that-guy (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi,
I saw the spec's on the Uber site and recommended mobile phone models. I was just wondering, what if you wanted to work for another ridesharing service like Ola, would you need another phone or a dual sim phone to do that?

Also what do you think about an Apple Iphone 6, too old or ok?

Thanks


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

To old & you need multiple devices to run apps and sims


----------



## Banker Pete (Jan 16, 2017)

Beepbeep41 said:


> To old & you need multiple devices to run apps and sims


I am using 2 x iPhone 6 Plus and they work fine. The larger screen is a huge benefit.
Must be vent mounted however to prevent overheating. Uber supplied phone holders work very well.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

You can run more than one driver app on a single phone if you wish to. You do need to remember to turn off the other app or apps when you accept a ride request.

It’s best to have the Uber app in the foreground as it will turn off automatically after 15 minutes if it’s in the background.


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> It's best to have the Uber app in the foreground as it will turn off automatically after 15 minutes if it's in the background.


Something to be aware of is screen burn in. I have Samsung S7 about 18 months old. Waiting for ages for a ping (happens a lot now) with the app on the screen has resulted in quite bad burn in which I believe is irreversible. On Android you can run the app in the background and will receive a prompt "do you want to stay online" after a while.


----------

